# Your modern bikes.



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I know this has been brought up before but I'm curious to know what else y'all ride besides your classics. I would hazard to guess that most of us have at least one "newer" bike in the stable. I always find it interesting what the Retro crowd looks for in a new bike. Road, townies, mtb ect. I ride a pair of 29"ers, a Vanilla and a Matt Chester. I've also owned a Lenzsport Leviathan and an Orbea Lanza in the recent past. Great bikes but I just couldn't fall in love with the squish or the racer boy hardtail.

Go ahead and post pics at your own risk.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

my "other" bike


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My two newest bikes are a Groovy Cycles 650B, and a Vicious Cycles 29er full-suspension. Both have steel frames (like there is another choice), and both ride great.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

... i do get this one dirty.

EDIT: Pretty Groovy there laffeaux.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Salsa El Mariachi and Surly 1x1 (650b).


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

2008 Trek fuel ex8


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My Ventana, Fillet-brazed's Scott Ransom.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Only two "modern" bikes living in my garage...

Fuji track bike you've seen before, and this one:










(yeah, I know, somebody stole my seat  )

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldn't kick a single one of these out of my garage.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Vintage Flites on both. FB's Scott looks to have vintageish WCS grips. Rumpfy what bar is on yours?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J Ro said:


> Vintage Flites on both. FB's Scott looks to have vintageish WCS grips. Rumpfy what bar is on yours?


Yup, vintage Flights on both. Still one of the best saddles you can use IMO.

Thats a Surly Torsion bar. Wide with a lot of sweep. I'm not that taken with them actually...way over built.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Over built is correct. 300 plus grams of love, stiff but a real comfy sweep.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Still one of my all time favorites....of all time. That bike was very well thought out, truly unique and very, very well crafted.



Timmy said:


> my "other" bike


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Timmy said:


> my "other" bike


I saw you out at Hodges on that bike one day. I was the guy asking you all kinds of questions about it. I must say that is to me the best looking bike I have seen. Here is the last bike left in my stable.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I ride the same Curtlo that I've been riding since '98. Why ride anything else?


----------



## happygofun (Jan 13, 2004)

99 gunnar crosshairs
200? waltworks 29er singlespeed 
2005 specialized stumpjumper 

and the waltworks is the only one of those that gets real miles outside of cross season.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

01 Kona Stinky Primo
And a 97 Kona Custom Ku

And this is the only crowd that would call those new.


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

2002 Serrotta CHT


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks! Tony does great work and having almost a year to think about (agonize over) what you'd like him to build assures you think every aspect through thoroughly. I'm not certain that was a "good" thing.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks! I remember. I still running it as a single speed before I got lazy. The Epiphany is a great ride. That would've been my choice had I not decided on the Pereira. I've ridden a friend's and it was like gliding the bike over the trails on a magic carpet. I would've hurt myself on something like that as there is nothing to curb my inhibitions.

Take care

Tim


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

My modern but retro stile Amaro Vitti titanium custom made...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Yup, vintage Flights on both. Still one of the best saddles you can use IMO.


I concur.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

These three see the most saddle time. Rawland geared, Mark Slate's OS single, and Pofahl 36er single. There's a new one on the way from Mr Potts that will take the cake though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

23 posts and not a single ***** slap.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I ride a Gary Fisher HiFi 29er. I'm a big fan of great brakes and full suspension, and the company made me an offer that was hard to refuse.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of you people have FAR too much money. Wanna share some?

Sadly, I don't have any modern bikes...when I start making some more $$$ i'll pick one up.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good credit buys alot of bike.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

So does $5-600. Depends on your definition of good.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

indian fire trail said:


> My modern but retro stile Amaro Vitti titanium custom made...


That's a beauty!! I like it.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

*blue collar junk*

2007 Stumpjumper FSR for riding on the rocks. 
2000 Litespeed for riding in Cali (no rocks ).
1996 Stump M2 for town duty and dirt roading.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

J Ro said:


> Vintage Flites on both. FB's Scott looks to have vintageish WCS grips. Rumpfy what bar is on yours?


Yep, WCS grips and I think I've got Flites on all my new stuff. A while back a fairly experienced rider asked why I had a road bike seat on my bike. 

I've had a few 29ers and I'm still trying to find exactly what I like with the new platform. I've got a Steve Potts 29er (his old bike and #1), a Willits, and a new Niner (no pics yet).




And the Ransom is the true anti-shuttle bike. Climbs great and descends incredibly. Have to say I've had probably more fun on this bike than any other, but I think that depends on your riding style:

and of course one of my favorites for my backyard trails, the Phoenix:



I'll spare you guys the road bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Good credit buys alot of bike.


That should be illegal. Using something that takes freedom away to buy something that gives you freedom makes it a null and void action.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

azjeff said:


> 2007 Stumpjumper FSR for riding on the rocks.
> 2000 Litespeed for riding in Cali (no rocks ).


This must be Arizona:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Well put FB and I concur, for the most part. If a lender is willing to give me great terms that will cause me a minimal amount damage without tipping the scales towards living a mortgaged life I say wtf. That said, I have not financed a bike in over ten years so my post just became null and void. 



Fillet-brazed said:


> That should be illegal. Using something that takes freedom away to buy something that gives you freedom makes it a null and void action.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> This must be Arizona:


I'm sure that's in Ca somewhere. But that's what _most_ of the local trails here are like.

Just sayin 98% of Cali trail pics posted look like this other one. NO offense intended, wish there was some buff, smooth singletrack nearby to ride rigid VRC bikes on. And I lied, I saw 6 rocks on the trails I got to ride near SD and there's 1 in this pic


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

benwitt11 said:


> These three see the most saddle time. Rawland geared, Mark Slate's OS single, and Pofahl 36er single. There's a new one on the way from Mr Potts that will take the cake though.


 woah those wheels are huge!!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

azjeff said:


> I'm sure that's in Ca somewhere. But that's what _most_ of the local trails here are like.
> 
> Just sayin 98% of Cali trail pics posted look like this other one. NO offense intended, wish there was some buff, smooth singletrack nearby to ride rigid VRC bikes on. And I lied, I saw 6 rocks on the trails I got to ride near SD and there's 1 in this pic


no doubt you guys have more rocks than CA, although thinking back to those buff Cactus Cup courses I don't know.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*that pic*



Timmy said:


> my "other" bike


looks like on top of Elfin Forest. am I correct. lovely ride btw


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

*Word to that.*



Aemmer said:


> 01 Kona Stinky Primo
> And a 97 Kona Custom Ku
> 
> And this is the only crowd that would call those new.


My main MTB is a 95 Ted Wocjik Sof-Trac FS. The road ride is a 99 Waterford 1200.

I never really thought of them as VRC candidates until I was at the Kingdom Trails last summer, and I heard someone say, "Whoa. I think you dropped a toe clip back there."

My first thought was, "Philistine."


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

My modern bikes (post 2000) are a Willits Monster X and a Salsa Fargo. I ride 29 almost exclusively nowadays to be honest. Switching between Willits singlespeed, Willits Monster X and the Fargo. I keep my Potts and Phoenix for really special (and roughest) rides.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

My modern bike is a VooDoo Dambala 29er. Saving up for a Yeti 575. (now if my pro-flex 856 would just die)


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

My current sled...would love to have the time to build it up the exact same but out of Ti, perhaps someday...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Rody said:


> My current sled...would love to have the time to build it up the exact same but out of Ti, perhaps someday...


Thats tasty!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Close, but a little further south. I live in scripps ranch and if I choose to ride from home, I can drop into Sycamore Canyon from the west side after a nice road warm up through the Stonebridge subdivision. This picture was taken at the top of that ridge about 0.5 mile before I dropped into the canyon.

Below is a picture from the ridge a little further west. You can clearly see the fire road on the adjacent hill side that ultimately dumps you into the canyon. The visible road on the canyon floor is the fire road that leads to Cardiac Hill.










PS. thanks for the compliments on the bike


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Modern, but with a vintage twist:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> My Ventana, Fillet-brazed's Scott Ransom.


Nice bikes. But are you guys both making a statement against bar plugs?

Here's the youngest bike in my stable. '08 Peace 9er. I like it a lot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pete_mcc said:


> Modern, but with a vintage twist:


Black Sheep fork? Interesting mix goin' on there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Black Sheep fork? Interesting mix goin' on there.[/quote
> 
> And an H bar?
> 
> Those Faith forks ride really nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Nice bikes. But are you guys both making a statement against bar plugs?


Gotta shave weight man!

DA w/ SRP bolt and DA cassette! Shave weight of the 31lb tank!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The Vanilla in cross/commuter trim and the Orbea before I tore it down. The frame is looking for a home. 

Add to follow.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

jeff said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Black Sheep fork? Interesting mix goin' on there.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pete_mcc said:


> [
> 
> BS Faith forks with a 20mm axle and slightly larger diameter tubing - really nice riding fork, flexy in the right way, James knows what he's doing. H-bars replaced the On-one marys and they just feel right. NOS cook cranks and skewers, Brooks Ti Swallow (just because I'm a Brit), Moots post 'n' stem and a bunch of Hope parts.
> 
> Majority of it was paid for by an insurance payout for a flood in my apartment. Fortunately most of my stuff was already on a boat being shipped back to the UK when the flood happened and what was left behind in the apartment was going to the Salvation Army anyway, but the insurance company insisted on a big payout so who was I to argue!


That bike is tits.

Well done on the pay out too. :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

"what was left behind in the apartment was going to the Salvation Army anyway, but the insurance company insisted on a big payout so who was I to argue!"






unless your insurance carrier catches this thread and reconsiders.....


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rody said:


> My current sled...would love to have the time to build it up the exact same but out of Ti, perhaps someday...


That bike is beautiful. I saw a ti travel bike at the custom show kinda like it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It is not fancy, but got a deal I couldn't refuse on the Trance (and it is fun to ride). 

Since this photo was taken, the Moots has been modernized to a mullet, with disk brakes up front, and still sees more miles than any other bike I own. I consider it modern because it is the first year they made it without cantilever cable stops.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Gotta shave weight man!
> 
> DA w/ SRP bolt and DA cassette! Shave weight of the 31lb tank!


Where are you hiding the weight on the V? The wheels and tires? Running a similar vintage (a bit smaller, but still) El Fuego and it's down to under 26 without any silly light stuff. Just curious.

JmZ


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*OK... I'll play.*

This one for Rody:










This one is my latest:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Time to knock this thread down a few notches...

My '04 Giant AC1 and my wifes 08? Cake 3 DLX...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

By the way...that Saris rack stinks...if you're looking for a new hitch mount rack...look past those...a brand new rack should not involve two hours of Dremel time and some old toe straps to make it work...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Just replaced my Moots YBB with a Ti Phoenix built up non-retro. The SID got swapped out for a Fox.










On the ride I rock a Vamoots.










Have something in the works with Steve Potts right now too.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep, WCS grips and I think I've got Flites on all my new stuff. A while back a fairly experienced rider asked why I had a road bike seat on my bike.
> 
> I've had a few 29ers and I'm still trying to find exactly what I like with the new platform. I've got a Steve Potts 29er (his old bike and #1), a Willits, and a new Niner (no pics yet).
> 
> ...


I remember when we were building the Willits for the original owner. It is a very sweet bike. I was bummed when I heard it was stolen.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> I remember when we were building the Willits for the original owner. It is a very sweet bike. I was bummed when I heard it was stolen.


Yeah, it really is a cool bike. I called Chuck to brag about my new (to me) Willits and was both happy and bummed when Chuck told me it had been stolen and he knew the owner. I contacted the guy (Michael if I recall?) and he had already been paid $5,500 by his homeowner's insurance and had replaced it. He said it would be a big mess paying back his insurance provider the collected amount to get this one back. So it was just left as it was. I did pay a substantial sum for it.

Theives suck.

It's got a good home now.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Singular Swift:


Surly Pugsley:


Haro Mary:

From The Bikes

Ti Cruiser:

From The Bikes

Kelly CX bike:


Surly Pacer:

From bike likes

Not pictured: LeMond Poprod SS CX that's new to me.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*My other non Vintage rides*

September-January









Pavement









Ti Hard tail-sorta' updated "classic" I guess


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Cool WTB Ti Phoenix*

I like the WTB Ti Phoenix :thumbsup:


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*My contribution*

Not as cool as the other one on this thread but I love how it rides.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This one's been here before, but with a different fork and a more vintage saddle. Salsa is obviously very different these days, but I think QBP does interesting things with the brand. They're definitely not boring and, most importantly, I love the way this one rides.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

A little late to this thread, but here are my two modern MTBs, neither of which get ridden very often. I'll spare you the road, track, 'cross, and fixie bikes  .

'06 5 Spot









'01 Steelman Manzanita SS (and fat cat)


----------

